# Where to restore/re-chrome oem bbs rs bolts?



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

im rebuilding my 15" bbs rs'

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5432613-15-quot-BBS-RS-001-Build

and i have my stainless steel lips coming in tomorrow, id like to put them together but i would like to use the original bolts that have 'BBS' on them. id like to see if anyone knows where to find them new (i havent had any luck), or a place that can restore/re-chrome my original ones.

thanks in advance!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5570959-Using-a-tumbler-to-clean-wheel-bolts


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

LMK if you want new ones, they are European made, chrome M7x31mm 10.9 bolts and nuts for $1.25 each


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

87vr6 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5570959-Using-a-tumbler-to-clean-wheel-bolts


:thumbup: thanks!

ive been doing a lot of research and i also found this link with a lot of helpful info 
http://www.wheel-whores.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1920&start=90
but what im afraid of doing is all this work and have them rust back up in a few weeks of them being assembled. Now i've heard that if you get new ones or get them re-plated they will last much longer...

imma try that coke/ vinegar/ tumbler method but idk if ill much luck












[email protected] said:


> LMK if you want new ones, they are European made, chrome M7x31mm 10.9 bolts and nuts for $1.25 each


thanks chris ill keep that in mind, any other bbs rs accesories you guys carry? how about wheel locks? wouldnt wanna come out some day and see my car on blocks   :banghead:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Uh yea. Your bolts might be a little far gone... Don't bother with wheel locks man, you'll lose the key, screwing you at an inopportune moment, and for someone who wants your wheels, they aren't going to stop them, merely slow them down.. Might be a good idea for car shows though.. I hear about more people losing their wheels at shows than anything else on here.. Weird


----------

